# 08.02.09 Harburger Berge Guide gesucht !!



## Th.S16 (15. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen !
Am Sonntag den 08.02.09 wollten ein paar Vereinskollegen und ich eine Runde durch die Harburger Berge drehen. Start: 10.00 Kärnter Hütte.
Dauer: Mind. 3 besser 4 Std. Fahrzeit bei mittelschnellem Tempo.
Leider kenne ich mich in den Ha-Be´s nur mittelprächtig gut aus.
Daher suche ich auf diesem Wege einen ortskundigen Guide , der mit uns ne Tour fährt. Würde natürlich passen wenn an diesem Tag "zufällig" ne Tour angesagt ist (Last Minute Bike ist das Stichwort) , und wir uns da einfach ranhängen könnten........

Gruss , 
Thorsten


----------



## celkev2009 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Wie wäre das: www.gpsies.com , planen und ab geht es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (19. Januar 2009)

celkev2009 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie wäre das: www.gpsies.com , planen und ab geht es...



das kann man einfacher haben...

die touren gibts auch schon fertig... 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13166.html


----------



## celkev2009 (19. Januar 2009)

Sind die Touren dort auch zum runterladen, dass man sie dann anschließend auf ein Navi laden kann ?


----------



## gnss (19. Januar 2009)

ja


----------



## Th.S16 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo allerseits !

Vielen Dank für die guten Tips , es hat sich auch schon ein Guide gefunden.
Die Tour steht also , hoffe wir sehen uns dort.

Gruss
T.


----------



## BolbyM (21. Januar 2009)

Ein Navi kann auch keinen ortskundigen Guide ersetzen.


----------



## iglg (30. Januar 2009)

bolbym schrieb:


> ein Navi Kann Auch Keinen Ortskundigen Guide Ersetzen.




Doch !


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (6. Februar 2009)

Steht die Tour noch am 08.02.?

Sollte ich morgen mit meiner Wohnzimmer Renovierung fertig sein, hätte ich Interesse mitzufahren. Können auch andere Teilnehmer sich an der Tour beteiligen? 

Gruß
Doris


----------



## Th.S16 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo !

@Doris: Die Tour steht. Als Guide konnten wir Andre (Sanz) gewinnen.
Wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag um 10.

Gruss ,
T.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (7. Februar 2009)

Danke für deine Info.

Sollte ich hier zu Haus alles in den Griff bekommen, bin ich dabei.

Gruss
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (7. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wohl auch mit noch ein bis zwei Leuten dazu kommen!!!

Bis morgen 10.00 Uhr KH!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (7. Februar 2009)

Habe mir eben noch ein Phonoregal im Wert von 100 kg Schwerkraft bei Dodenhof gekauft. Leider schaffe ich es nicht allein, dies aus dem Auto ins Haus zu befördern. Somit wird es bei mir wohl eher nichts. Schade, vielleicht hätte ja jemand Interesse nächstes Wochenende zu fahren. Allerdings wäre ich als Tourguide unpassend.

Viel Spass,

Gruß
Doris


----------



## Th.S16 (9. Februar 2009)

Moin allerseits !

Das war gestern ein genialer Trip (bei bestem Wetter) in die Harburger Berge !
Besser kann man es sich eigentlich nicht wünschen. Maßgeblichen Anteil 
daran hatte unser Guide Andre  . Die Tour war perfekt ausgewählt, das Tempo moderat. Dazu noch jede Menge netter Leute. So muss es sein. Wir von der SG sind jedenfalls restlos begeistert und würden gerne mal wieder vorbeischaun.

Gruss , 
Thorsten


----------



## Sanz (9. Februar 2009)

Th.S16 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits !
> 
> Das war gestern ein genialer Trip (bei bestem Wetter) in die Harburger Berge !
> Besser kann man es sich eigentlich nicht wünschen. Maßgeblichen Anteil
> ...



Ja, ich fand es auch super. War mal wieder was besonderes mit mehr als 10Leuten zu fahren. Die Gruppe paßte gut zusammen, gern wieder.

Gruß Andre


----------

